# Advertisement for Comcast



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

why is comcrap advertised on a satellite discussion forum?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Might it be better to advertize on a cable forum to people that already have it? :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> why is comcrap advertised on a satellite discussion forum?





houskamp said:


> Might it be better to advertize on a cable forum to people that already have it? :lol:


And.... we're done. :lol:


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Because Satellite tv users need some form of REAL internet (Cable/Fiber, not specifically saying Comcast) and not satellite internet...

Or 1.5 megs-6 megs dsl which is almost as bad...

If the advertisement is for Comcrap tv (Haven't seen it), well then I'm stumped.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...because we don't have the granular control over ads that we'd sometimes like. They come in a package. 

DBSTalk Club members have the option of suppressing some of the ads... it's something worth considering.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...because we don't have the granular control over ads that we'd sometimes like. They come in a package.
> 
> DBSTalk Club members have the option of suppressing some of the ads... it's something worth considering.


We do? Just kidding!:lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...because we don't have the granular control over ads that we'd sometimes like. They come in a package.
> 
> DBSTalk Club members have the option of suppressing some of the ads... it's something worth considering.


Stuart, are you saying you would prevent them from advertising if you could?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm saying that it's not my choice. 

At any rate, they are an advertiser, and entitled to at least some respect, so here's the decision of the staff on this: We'd rather the term "Comcrap" not be used in thread titles. The title has been changed.


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

Man web advertisements, I remember when I used to see those, I may turn off my blocker for nostalgia tonight


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As a satisfied Comcast customer _and_ a Dish subscriber as well, I have long objected to the continual dissing of cable companies, and Comcast in particular. I have also objected to a permissive attitude that has continued to allow posts with inflammatory references against other providers, the cablecos in particular, to whom some of us still subscribe. If I can't 'dis' Directv or Dish, and why would I, why should those few immature sat fanboys be able to get away with their childish, repetitive _'comcrap'_ crap?

Thank you for taking a stand on this issue.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Nick said:


> As a satisfied Comcast customer _and_ a Dish subscriber as well, I have long objected to the continual dissing of cable companies, and Comcast in particular. I have also objected to a permissive attitude that has continued to allow posts with inflammatory references against other providers, the cablecos in particular, to whom some of us still subscribe. If I can't 'dis' Directv or Dish, and why would I, why should those few* immature *sat *fanboys* be able to get away with their childish, repetitive 'comcrap' crap?
> 
> Thank you for taking a stand on this issue.


Oh the irony.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> If I can't 'dis' Directv or Dish, and why would I, why should those few immature sat fanboys be able to get away with their childish, repetitive _'comcrap'_ crap?


Who says you can't? The forums have plenty of posts from people complaining about service providers they don't subscribe to. Their comments are often discounted because they don't know what they are talking about or are rehashing some old complaint from years ago when they subscribed. The same treatment as those who think Comcast is crap receive.



> Thank you for taking a stand on this issue.


There is no longer a Comcast feedline leading to my home. The previous owner had the service ... I had Comcast for high speed internet --- but service outages were too frequent and too long. So I took a stand ...


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> As a satisfied Comcast customer _and_ a Dish subscriber as well, I have long objected to the continual dissing of cable companies, and Comcast in particular.


I must find out how you are satisfied, every month (or at least it seems like it) I have to call Comcast who are not open before I go to work, nor after. This month it's I received a late notice on my account by e-mail 3 times in one night, 12:30AM 4:00AM and 6:10AM even though it went through on my autopay just fine.



James Long said:


> I had Comcast for high speed internet --- but service outages were too frequent and too long. So I took a stand ...


That was last months call!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have any issues at all with Comcast, but then again Time Warner serves my area. I also have no issues with them since I never have any problems with my internet service. Ok maybe never is a stretch, I'll use the term very rarely!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nick said:


> As a satisfied Comcast customer _and_ a Dish subscriber as well, I have long objected to the continual dissing of cable companies, and Comcast in particular. I have also objected to a permissive attitude that has continued to allow posts with inflammatory references against other providers, the cablecos in particular, to whom some of us still subscribe. If I can't 'dis' Directv or Dish, and why would I, why should those few immature sat fanboys be able to get away with their childish, repetitive _'comcrap'_ crap?
> 
> Thank you for taking a stand on this issue.


comcrap does give people a neutral internet connection






check the video out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, I've done all I can here. The question has been asked and answered. I'm closing this thread.


----------

